# Maple harvest suggestions



## Brian Chinn (Sep 28, 2018)

I've got this maple tree on my property. Every leader out of the tree and the trunk has what appears to be burl knots spaced along the sides. Can anyone tell me if this is a specific ID feature to a type if wood, i.e. curly, quilted,... What would be the best way to saw it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 28, 2018)

Typically only big leaf gets quilt. Probably burl

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm not sure anyone can tell you exactly how to cut it for max. use. What do you want to do with it? Flat stock or turning stock? In my experience burls and curl are just below the bark and the deeper you go into the heartwood the less you'll find. I really think experience is the best teacher so go easy and learn as you go. You have a lot of wood there. Enjoy, you'll have lots of useful stock and some firewood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 1, 2018)

Maple makes great turning stock regardless of burls, but it looks like you might have some really nice wood to process this winter. Do you know what kind of maple tree, and the width of the trunks? Seems cutting parallel to the bark might be a good option since the burls don't go out very far. Are you able to cutting off a limb for a test run assuming this tree has some burls higher up in the canopy?


----------

